# B-25 carrier launch



## sunny91 (Sep 28, 2008)

B-25 carrier launch from movie Pearl-Harbor

Sunny


----------



## ccheese (Sep 29, 2008)

Another good vid, Sunny. Thanks...

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 29, 2008)

Good video Sunny, from a bad movie.

One problem.....

Alec Baldwin, portraying one of the great American heroes of all time, makes me sick.

TO


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 29, 2008)

I agree TO, I darn near walked out of the Movie when I saw he was playing Gen. Doolittle. I think I let out a OMG-Your Flippen Kidding Me when that first scene of him came up


----------



## Airframes (Sep 29, 2008)

Great clip Sunny. I agree with all, and it's a pity the rest of the movie, particularly the CGI, was s**t!


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm happy to say I never saw the movie. 

But I have to admit when they said that Doolittle survivors were invited on the aircraft carrier to witness the filming, I got goosebumps. How freaking cool is that?


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks Sunny

bit like Alec baldwin is the equal to bruce willis in Harts war


----------

